# Glucosamine Supplements



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Thought this list may be of use to others.

Zulu has stiff wrists, and we're not sure if he's just built that way or if it's an early sign of something else. His chiropractic vet recommended we use a glucosamine supplement. I discussed the research with her (the jury's out on use in humans), and she said that the dog research is lacking but she can feel improvement in some (not all) dogs. She then recommended Osteo Bi-flex, a human supplement that I haven't seen mentioned here.

An oft-discussed subject on this forum, I've read through the recent archives to see which glucosamine supplements are most recommended. Here's the list:

PupSup Hylasport Canine
In Clover Connectin
Vetriscience Glycoflex
Liquid Health K9 5000

A number of other supplements have also been discussed (Arthro Aid, Nuviflex, Chondropaw, System Saver, Nuvet, Nupro), as well as a few votes for chicken feet and other whole foods, and acupuncture/acupressure/adequan/etc. depending on the nature of the injury.

Feel free to comment.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Chicken and turkey feet here, but then we don't have any joint problems here. For us it's treat for joint maintanince.


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

Java has joint issues (ED, OCD, DJD & bilateral ACL repairs).
She is on Hylasport Canine and we're very, very happy with it.
I also give her Adequan injections every 3 weeks.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

I've used GlycoFlex for 8-10 yrs. I think it's the best out there that is designed for dogs. It's super expensive retail; but I found it thru KV Vet for almost half.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

I really like the Liquid Health. We just use the regular one (not the 5000 level) and I have zero complaints. 

Ania isn't showing a lot of joint issues. Just some stiffness after rigorous exercise. And I've noticed that the stiffness has GREATLY decreased since using the Liquid Health. 

Two people who I've recommended this brand to have used it with great success. One with a giant breed showing joint problems used the 5000 level, and the other with a senior dog showing problems used the regular one. 

If your dog is showing symptoms, I really feel that a supplement is the way to go. You'd have to feed a crap ton of chicken feet to get the amounts in a supplement. And if you have to go with a supplement, I think a liquid one is the best as more is absorbed with a liquid.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Ginormous NuVet fan here.


----------



## Roo (Oct 17, 2010)

Because one of my dogs has ear issues with some filler in many pet supplements, I give just the plain human form of glucosamine and chondrotin. My mom had pretty good success using a microlactin supplement, hyaluronic acid, and acupuncture treatments when her lab got bad arthritis.

Would zeel be another option, beyond the supplements?

My 11yr old is getting up there in age and my 7yr old suffers from mild low grade luxating patellas, so recently I started trying a low dose of Zeel for both of them and have been fairly impressed. Both dogs are noticeably running and jumping more than they were a few weeks ago before trying it, although neither showed pain before, my older dog was hesitating to jump more or wouldn't want to jump at all and he wasn't running much. Zeel is homeopathic, it's best taken crushed up and dissolved under the tongue for a few seconds before swallowing, I usually just crush it up in their food or on a little coconut oil or plain natural peanut butter. Amazon has a good price for it, I payed twice as much at WF for it, which I won't be doing again. 

I guess there was a small study done on dogs comparing Zeel to Rimadyl and Zeel came out to be just as effective for osteoarthritis, joint stiffness, etc.
Homeopathic remedy equivalent to Rimadyl in Clinical Study « Harmony Veterinary Center
Effectiveness of the homeopathi... [J Am Anim Hosp Assoc. 2011 Jan-Feb] - PubMed - NCBI


----------

